# c-130J pressurization problems solved



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2015)

Interesting find on a maint issue on American C-130J's:

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/keesler-technicians-solve-years-old-mystery-illness-aboard-c-130s-1.339611



> *Keesler technicians solve years-old mystery illness aboard C-130s*
> 
> By Wesley Muller
> The (Biloxi, Miss.) Sun Herald
> ...


----------



## McG (11 Apr 2015)

Will this affect Canadian aircraft?


----------



## cupper (12 Apr 2015)

BZ to the maintainers for putting in the time and effort and not giving up until they had an answer.  

Hard to imagine something so small and seemingly innocuous could have such a huge impact. 

For want of a nail...


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Apr 2015)

The problem affected the J model's pressurization system.While it is stainless steel there is a rivet that is plain pot metal and was the cause of corrision.

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/2015/04/12/262909/in-flight-mystery-keesler-airmen.html

BILOXI, Miss. — For years, a strange problem with the U.S. Air Force's C-130 aircraft had pilots and crews reporting sickness, discomfort and, in some cases, excruciating pain after routine flight missions. The phenomenon remained a mystery until February, when a handful of reservists at Keesler Air Force Base took the initiative to solve the mystery. They made a tiny discovery that's affecting airplanes worldwide.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2015)

That Stars and Stripes article is posted here as well:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/118665/post-1361439.html#msg1361439


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Apr 2015)

Sorry for the re-post I didnt check. 8)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Apr 2015)

great work by the ground crews, having suffered the joys of a tooth squeeze, i can imagine what the crews went through.


----------

